# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  | لوح أخضر |

## دموع الوحدة

*بجمال صباحكم,
لكم تحية


/

أبني لكم غرفة كلها " سبورة " خضراء، وفيها علبةُ طباشيرٍ ملونةٍ!

تأتونها، كلمّا أردتُم أن تكتبُوا شعوراً فيكم / تختصرونهُ في كلمات

تملؤنها كلها، ثم تمحون ما تشاؤون

/


جئتُ لأفتحَ غرفةً هنا، للجميع

تشاركُونَ فيها " الطباشير " والـ " ممحاة "


ملاحظة: ولأن البعض يُعانون من الحساسية الطباشيرية، فلـ نراعِهِم في خربشتنا بهدوء,*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*حُلمٌ يُوَارِدُني مذ بِضعٍ مِن زَمان ,,*
*رُبمَا جَاء وَقتُ وِلادته ..*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أَنا مَن خُلِقَت لأَجلِها* 
*تَاء ,,*
*التَأنيثِ .. !!*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*بَين حَنين وَغصة ,,*
*مَسَاحةٌ لِنعشٍ وَكفن ,,*
*دنستُها بِرمادِ ذِكرى وَقبلات !!*
*مسَاحة يَاسيدتِي أَرضُها ثَكلى ,, بور ..*
*لم تَرحمها السَماءُ بِقطرةِ مَطر ,,*
*قلم* 
*هيثم أحمد*
*أٌحبها جميلة*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم 
موضوع رآئع أخيه ..~
إضآف الاخضر رونق خآص على الموضوع ..:d
...
لي عودة ..~

----------


## ريم منهل

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل وصحبه اجمعين*
*وحيدة في لجة البحر الهائج أعارك الأمواج العاتية ولأنني أبحث عن شاطئ النقاء أجدني أسبح دوماً ضد التيار ، تمر بي الزوارق تلو الأخرى بعضها تتوقف قليلاً، تحزن لأجلي و تقرُّ بأنني على حق، تبكي قليلاً ثم تدفعها الرياح لتسير في ركب التيار الطاغي.*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

شئ مفاجئ أحدث نآر  داخل قلبي..~
فهل من مطفئ لها ..؟!

----------


## رنيم الحب

ياليتني بقيت بضيق بطنك يايمة 

ولاطلعلت وضااق بي وسع هالكوون 


غااليتي .. 
**دمـوع الوحدة**
كل الشكر لهذة المساحة الحرة 
والسبورة الخضراء والطباشير الملونه 
فربما كلِ منا يفضل لون مختلف عن الآخر 
حسب المزااج الذي يطغى عليه 

فوفقك الله لكل خير .. 
تحيااتي القلبية.. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## دموع الوحدة

[صَبَاحُ الخَيْر ] وَ الْدِفْءِ 
*كَدِفْءِ الـوَرْدِ* 

*صَبَاحُ الجَنَّةِ للجَنَّة .*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أَينَك يَابَحر عَنَّي ؟!*
*قَـد طَالَ الغِيَابُ بَيننَا /طَالَ البُعدُ بَيننا ,,*
*أَلا تِشتَاق ؟!*
*صِرتُ أَرسمُ مَلامحَك خَوفَا مِن النِسيَان ,,*
*خَوفا مِن غَدرِ الزَمان ,,*
*خَوفًا مِن تَراكمُ الألمِ فِيني والأحزَان ,,*
*صِرتُ بَعدكَ ذاك اليَتيمُ الضائعُ المُهيمنُ*
*فِي كُل مَكان ,, سَائرا عَلى جَسدِ رَملٍ*
*تَسمعُ الصُراخ لا تَدرِي أَهوَ عَذابِي أو هُوَ عَذابُ*
*الرَّملِ وَولْدهـِ يَشكُونَ الظِلمَ لِربِّ هَذا الزَمان ,,*
*صِرتُ أغنِّيك تَرنيمةً يَابحرُ يَاذَا الهَوى صَباحا و مَساءً*
*حَتَّى صَارَ صَوتِي ,, صَوتٍ هَرِم عَجوزٌ فَقَد حَياتهُ وَملامِحه*
*فلاْ أَعلم أبتَّ تَعرِفنُي ,, أَبت تَجهَلنِي ,, أو تَتظاهَر*
*بِمعرفةِ الصَوتِ والإنسان!!,,*
*تَعالَ يَابحر تَعال ,, إِرسم مَلامِح الطِفل فِيني*
*إرسِم ملامِح الجنُون ,, إرسم الإقحوَان الذِي كُنت أسرقهُ منِك كلما آتيتك ,,*
*إرسِمه يابَحر فَأيضًا هُو كأنت غَائبا عَنِّي غَير سائلٍ عَنِّي عَن قَلبِي والهَوى وَلا ضَامًا لِي بَينَ ذِرَاعيهِ كَما كَان ,,,*
*وَقل يابحرُ للأنتِظار بأنِّي أسمعُ بُكاءه !!!*
*وَأنَّ مَا أرسَلهُ لِي قَد وَصل ,,*
*وأننَّي تَعبت مِن تَهجأ الحُروفٍ الـ تسكنُ فِي وَرقةٍ لاْ يُوجد عَليها سِوى عَلاماتِ الحُزنِ والوِحدةِ والفراغ ..*
*هَأنا قَد سَرقتِ المَوجةَ منكَ يابحرُ ,, وَكتبتُ بِزبدها حُروفَ العِشق ..*
*خُذهَا فِي جَوفِك ,, أو قُل لطيُورِ النَّورسِ أَن تنقلهَا*
*لِمن كَان للأنا سَريعَ النِّسيَان !!*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*روح وريحان ,, ريم منهل ,, رنيم الحب*

*أَهلاً بِكُم أَجمعِين ,, أَرجوا أَنَّ المَساحَة نَالت إعجَابكُم ,,*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*| .. ياللي تِحفرُون القَبر ,, دِفنُونِي وَيَّاه ..*
* أَنا ماقدَر أَشوف البَيت خَالِي مِن مُحياه ..|*
*عظم الله أجوركم بوفاة جدي سيد الكونين (ع)*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أَفجعتنا يـاجداهـ*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة .. 



يطرق الهم قلبها.... 
ويسلب الطاغي إرثها ......والنبي لما يُقبر.. 
أكانت تلك المواساة لقلب فاطمة ..!!! 



. 
. 
. 



أخية ..صفحتكِ ..لوحة على وجه السماء ......نُسجت بخيوط لونها الإحساس..... 


أهلاً بضيّ أحرفك هنا :) 
مسستُ ضوء لقناديل مُعلقة بزوايا كتابك.....ولمستُ أوراق رطبة انهالت عليها كومة أحاسيس... 
رائعة ورائعون من شاركوكِ الاستنشاق هنا ... 



لابد وأن أُزوّج قلمي بورقة من كتابك..... 

سأعود بإذن الكريم ...فجعبتي شبه فارغة في هذه اللحظات  



شكري بعدد أنفاس محبرتك.. 
ودعائي بقداسة هذه الليلة وعظمة صاحبها .. 


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*[... حسرة وشوق بعدد نجوم السماء لـ للقبة الخضراء* 
*يا زائريها فيض من دعائكم اتمناه ....] ،،،*


*صفحه جميله باخضرار لونها الخلاب ..*
*عزيزتي دموع جل شُكري لكِ على هذه المساحه النقية..*
*فكره رائعه وبكل ماتحتويه ستكون أروع..*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه..*
*ومأجورة باستشهاد النبي المصطفى جدكِ محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ..*
*وفي هذا اليوم فقط لاتنسيني من كرم دعائكِ..*
*حماكِ الرحمن ...*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم ..|~


يآرسول الله..~

"يآنور عين فاطمآه 

*ماذا  على من شم تربة احمد-ألا يشم مدى الزمان غوالياً ...*


اللهم ارزقني زيارة نبيك في الدنيآووشفاعته في الاخرة ..~

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*الحمد لله على سلامة*
*زوار الحسين*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم ..~

 .....استبيحكم  عذراُ 
 وإن كآن اللوح أخضر 
 ...فأنا لآ أمتلك سوى طبشور ||أخضر 
 وربما كآن ذلك أفضل حتى أخفي مشآعري  ..~
 
 زفير متواصل يملئ المكآن 
 وآهات تلوث نقاء الهواء 
 ...يآربي ~
 أنت أعلم بي من بقية خلقك ~
 أسآلك المغفرة أولآ والرحمة والرأفة بي..~
 يآرحمن يآرحيم

----------


## مؤلم غيابك

*صفحه رائعه لتدوين المشاعر ...........لي عوده*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الى متى ..~
أشكو لـ غيري 
قصص الفراغ العاطفي ..~

----------


## يتيمة أبوها

حلم أوشك على الإبتداء

شكرا دموع على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*إشتقتك ,,*
*إلى متى الغِياب ياسيدي ؟!*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*][ ..أَعطَيتُها تُفاحة الإِغواءِ عَلَّها تَعودُ لِجحيمي,,*
*وَتَترك الجَنةَ التِي كُنَّا بِها يَومًا نَدور / نَلعبُ وَنقَعُ ..][*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*شَذى ياغالية*
*لكِ وابل من الدَعوات موفقة ومقضية حوائجك بحق جدي المصطفى وجدتي مكسورة الأضلاع*

*ريحانتي*
*لطبشورةِ الخَضراء عبق خاص لا يَفهمها إلا من عشقها يوما :)*

*دموع*
*بإنتظاركِ ياحبيبة كلُّ الحروف تنحني بِحضرتكِ فَكيف لها يوما أن تَكون جُعبتكِ*
*فارغَة فقط جَمعيها تَريها مشتتته :) موفقة يارب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سأخُط حروف العشق لك دوماً* *          اشتــــــــاقك      ....]*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لستُ أهذي......


أجبني......ماذا فعلت بقلبي.. *ياقلب*.... !!

----------


## عنيده

_ااه ما اقساك يا زمن .._ 


_و ما ارحمك يا ربي .._ 


_اشملني يا ربي برحمتك الواااسعه .._

----------


## رنيم الحب

أبحث عن سر الوجود في هذا الفضاء الكئيب 
لعلي أجد نقطة مـا تدفعني للخـلاص منه 
فيااارب السمــــاء ..!!
خذ رووحي وعلقها في جوار أحبتهاا 
وأرحم غربتي في هذه الحياة الفانية

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*صَباحٌ مُعطرٌ بالبنَفسج لَكُم*
*صباح الوَرد للجَنّة*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*ريضوو / إنجلش / كيموو / بيلوو / دينو/ عربو/ ؟؟!! <<فقدت من الذاكرة*
*ياربي متى بتاخذ روحي* 

*وبتحطها في الجامعه :p*
*عدنا <<سبيستون أأووووف*

----------


## أصداااء

رااااااااااااائع هذا المنتفس 

... جمعة مباركة ... 
تسجيل أول مشاركة 
كل الشكر لروعة الطرح

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..شيئاً مآ يهيج أعصابي 
 وربما كأن ذاك المكان القذر 
 الذي يدّعي أنه  "مدرسة ..~

..[ :sad2:

----------


## عنيده

_ما اجملك يا سفر .._ 

_تغير النفسيه .._ 

_و تريحهاا .._ 

_الله يرزقنا السفر الى الاماكن الطاهر .._

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

...ربي .."بحق الرضيع 
فرج الكربة وسهل العسير 
ربي..
 أرني قرة عيني سآلمة ..~

----------


## ward roza <3

اني مافهمت ممكن تتفهموني <<<<<<< داخله ماتدري ويش السالفه

----------


## ward roza <3

كأني فهمت اكتبي الي في بالي 

لا اريد المدرسة ان تأتي وربما انها تشغلني على شبكتنا شبكة المرح (( الناصرة))

----------


## أصداااء

*القمـــہ ..~ 

قمة العظمــہ ..~
أن تبتسم وفي عينيك ألف دمعــہ ..~

قمة الصبــر..~
أن تسكت وفي قلبك جرح يتكلم

قمة الوفــآء..~
أن تنسى جرح من تحب

قمة الألــم ..~
أن يجرحك من تحب

قمة القمــم ..~
أن تترك شيئآ للــہ فيعوضك اللــہ ..~
خيرآ منــہ ..~

 ..~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ان النار لاتمس جسماً عليه غبار زوار الحسينِ** [ها انا لامست جسماً عليه غبار من كربلاء الحسين من نجف الامير ..* 
*الحمدلله على سلامة زوار الحسين عليه السلام ..*
*وقرة عيوننا بأختي ..*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*يوم دراسي ممل* 
*ولازالت الحيرة تعانقني بين حين وآخر*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*مشتَاقة لِك رُوحِي يا بلسَم جُروحِي مَابطَلِت نَوحِي* 
*عَذبنِي الفرَاق (L)* 
**

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*مُتخَمة بِاللاشَيء ,,/ سِوى السَاكِن بالخَيال ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

.
..
آه 
أيّ لعنه من السماء حلت بي ..!!

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أُحبِّك ,, حُبَّ الفَقيرِ لِ خُبزهـِ ..*

*صَباحُ الوَردِ*
*لأصحابِ الجَنة*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*ياارب أرحم ضعفي وقلة حيلتي ..* 
*وأنظر إلي نظرةً رحيمـــــــة ترضى بها عني ..* 

*..صباحٌ معطرٌ بأنوارِ الرحمـــةِ لقلوبِكم ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مع فجر جديد وآشراقة شمس جديدهـ*
*اتمنى لكم صباح جميل ،،**صباح الورد على الجمييع .....}*

----------


## أصداااء

ألفاظنا شتى وحسنك واحد
وكل إلى ذاك الجمال يشير

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*قم = ط / ش*

*قم من طهران إلى مشهد* 

 :toung: 

*<< هلوسة جنونية*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أصبحنا وأصبح المُلك لله* 
**

----------


## جنى الورود

*عظم الله أجوركم باستشهاد الأمام العسكري (عليه السلام)*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أيه { أحبك ~ حب ٍ يفوق وصفي بـ القصيد تعجز الكلمات ..عن وصف [ حبك ] يا غلاي* 
*حُبـك اللـي .. سار مع دم قلـبي ،، و الوريد و أنتشر في داخلي ..لين ، سيطر ، من حشاي* 
*حُبـك اللي ؛ كل يوم ٍ ؛ عـن الآخ ـر / يزيد يكفي إنـك .. مالك ..( القلب كله ) .. يا هواي* 
*المهم..إني[ احبك و / اعشقك ] هذا الأكيد و المهم إنك .. لـ حالك يا روح ـي.. في سماي*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*عظم الله أجوركم وأجورنا بوفاة إمامنا الحسن العسكري (ع)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سم الطاغي أي حسناً في هذا اليوم .. حسن الطهر .. ام الزُكى .. ام الكرمِ*
*ام حسن الشباب ..*
*جمعت الحسنات ، فانتبهت انه واحد لا تفرق صفاته عن بعضها*
*انه ابن المرتضى علي وابن الطهرِ فاطم* 
*ايا شيعه قوموا نعزي أمامنا القائم* 

*مأجورين بإستشهاد الامام الحسن العسكري عليه السلام..*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*يَا فَرحة الْزَهراء بِ هَذه الَلْيلة الْعَظِيمة وَتتَويج مهدِينا عَيد وَلَاْية آخَر مُباركَ عَليكم ذلكَ يَا مَوالين*

**

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*وَمالهَوى ,, إلا نِداءَات* 
*(l)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*في هذا اليوم ازدانت الدنيا بزبرجها وابتسم ثغر الشمس حينما التقى التاج بجيبن المهدي* 
*حينها نُصب للاُمة أمام ..كما نُصب جده بيوم الغدير* 

*فمبارك لكم تتويج الامام المنتظر (عليه السلام...*



*طهر دعائكم احتاجه..]*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..مبآرك لكم هذآ اليوم..~
أجواء روحآنية تعطر المجلس..~

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*يادار رأفتك* 
*لم أعد أشعر بقلبي إتركي قليلا منه :(*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*- دموعهـ بعدش زعلانه*
*- ايه* 
*- هههههههههههههه*
 :embarrest: 
*تجنن هالانسانة*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أنارت الدنيا اليوم فَاطِمَة ,,*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..لآعلم لما هيَ مسيطرة على قلبيّ..!!
رغم قساوتها ..أًٌحبها..~

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أرتلك آية نرجسية* 
*كل صباح*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*ياطالبُ إكتب الدرس*
*يا طالبًا إكتب الدرس*

*إذا كانت حركة المنادى الضمة * 
*يكون نكرة مقصودة وإعرابه*
*منادى مبني على الضم في محل نصب منادى*

*إذا كانت حركة المنادى الفتحة * 
*يكون نكرة غير مقصودة وإعرابه*
*منادى منصوب بالفتحة الظاهرة على آخره*

 :embarrest: 
*إحفظوا وياي أذاكر لحالي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كم اشتاقك واحن الى نظرة عينيك     ـــ*

----------


## عنيده

فعلا زاد الاشتياق .. 

فرجعت .. 

ولكن ..

سيزيد الاشتياق الى من كانوا معي في سفري ..

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*الحمد لله رب العالمين*
*أهل البيت مايخيبوا أحد*
*الحمد لله الحمد لله*

----------


## عنيده

_اشتقت لكم .._ 

_و ياليت تحسوا بالاشتياق .._ 

_احترق وحدي .._ 

_اتمنى بكل ما لدي ان يصيبك جنون .._ 

_الاشتياق ولو نصفه .._

----------


## ليلاس

*حال إشتياق أصابتني .. كم أود أن أتحدث بلغة عينيكِ ..!*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*سأظل أهرب والماضي يلاحقني* 
*تبا ياقدر تبا*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هي قاسية وعنيدة وسيئة للغآية 
أنها تجبرني على حبها ..! 
يآلله أنقذني من هذهٍ...!

----------


## وردة الكميليا

شعوراٌ جديد 
مع انه ليس جديد
لكني هذه المرة احسه جديد بمعنى الكلمه
آرجو من الله أن يجعله خيراً لي..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..مبآرك لكٍ .."عروستي الجميلة"
وودت لو أملئ الكون بـ أصوات الزغاريد 
وأنثر عليك ورد الكون كله 
وأخبر الناسس بـ فرحتي العميقة 
حيآة الهناء والسسعادة بحق محمد وآله..~

----------


## ليلاس

*إلى متى ..!*

*ستضلين بعيدة ..*

*آه منكِ ..*

----------


## عنيده

اصبحت سعيده بعد اللقاء ..

يالله ما اجمل هذه اللقاء ..

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أشتاق ويقطر القلب حَنينًا*
*ولن أسأل*
*ولن يسأل ,,*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*نَجمٌ وبَدرٌ مِن السَادة قـد طَلَّ عَلينا بالأمس*
*ربِي يحفظه ويخليه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشعر بألم بين جنبات الضلووع ،،،*

*كالشعور بفشل ما ...*

----------


## عنيده

_سيدخل الفرح قلبي ع قريب باذن الله الواحد .._ 

_و سارقص حتى يبكي الاعداء .._ 

_و يفرح الاصدقاء .._

----------


## ليلاس

*أكابر .. ولست أدري إلى أين سأصل ..!*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ربآه ..أتعبني الهم
فهل من مفتاح أفتح به باب فرج..!

----------


## عنيده

جميل ذالك الاحساس .. 

هو الاحساس بالتخرج .. 

فكم جميل ان تبدا حياه اخره او مرحله جديده ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

عنيدة"..
أشارككِ الأحسساس يالأحساسسس ..:d
فرحة لآتوصف ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رحماك ربي ..*
*ارجوك  بحق الآل انظر في أمري فقد ضاق صدري ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما اجمل خضرة الحية 
اتمنى ان تعود الحياة لمنتدانا الغالي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اليـــــــــوم /*
*آلمي يصنع بسمتي* 
*وأملي يصنع فرحتي* 







*بإذنك ربي .....]*

----------


## ليلاس

*دعواااتي لشفاااءكـِ { عزيزتي ..*


*إلهي ساعدهاا ..!*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أحبك خفية !!*

----------


## عنيده

اصبحت مجنونه في حبها ..

امي هي اجمل حب احببته في حياتي ..

الله يجعلها ذخر لي ..

و لا يحرمني منها ..

----------


## ليلاس

*كـمـ انتظر ذلكـ اليوم ..!*

*عييد سعيييد أمي ..*

*إبقي بجانبي ..*

*أماااه ,, أماااه ..*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*مُثملَة اليَوم فِي حُب أُمِّي ,,*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أمي ،،*
*احتاج ان ينبض قلبي على صدركِ الحنون* 
*وأحكيكِ بمايخالجني من نبضات الجنون*
*كم تمنيت في هذا اليوم تكوني معي* 
*لكن !.. ارداكِ الموت عني فلا لي قلب ألجا اليه ولا صدر ارتمي عليه* 
*والى بسمة من شفاهكِ تفرح لآجلي ،،،]*


*رحماكِ ربي بها ،،فأنها قرة العين*







*أحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبكِ امي والله ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اماه قبلة على رأسك وعلى يديك

احبك امي
فهذا اخر عيد وانا فتاة

----------


## ليلاس

*ما أجمله من يوووم ..*

*يـــوم سعييد .. لكل أم ..*

*كـل عام و هنّ بخيير ..*

----------


## عنيده

جميل هذا اليوم ..  
فهو عيد لكل ام .. 
و ما اجمل امي .. 
كل عام وانتي بخير ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

كل عام وانتي معي  .. امــــــي

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*اطمئن القلب إلا قليلا !!*

----------


## آهات حنونه

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

عجل يافرج الله

----------


## عنيده

اشتفت لكم ..

فهممت بالرجوع ..

ما اجمله من اشتياق ..

اصبح الاحرف يخرج من تلقاه نفسه ..

ليبارك الى قلبي بالرجووع ..

----------


## عنيده

اللهم لا تجعل في ويمنا هذا ذنبا الا غفرته ..

و لا مريضا الا شفيته ..

و لا ضال الا هديته ..

اللهم اني اهوذ بك من عينا لا تدمع ..

ومن قلبا لا يخشع ..

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## كبرياء

*لمآذآ كآن يجب أن تكون هي ؟!*

----------


## عنيده

اصبحنا و اصبح الملك لله ..

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*فليصفعني أحدهم*

*,,*
*أحتاج أن أستيقظ*

----------


## عنيده

أرايت شمساا.. أشرقت تلك السمآء ..
تغدو الحياة بنورها .. تسمو سمآآء..
ناديتها انغام صوتأ هاتفاً
لكنها تأبا ان تتكلما 

أرايت زهرا في الربيعتفتقا
يسقى القلوب جمالها يروي الضماا
عاتبتها ان طال عني غيابها
فوجدتها تأبا ان تتكلما
واذا بزاوية هناك تلوح لي
وطفله حسناء
تلعب بالدماا
خاطبتها
لما تمرحين وحيدة لكنهاعجزت بأن تتكلما ..
ادركت حقا بعد ذلك اننا عن الحقيقه قد اصبنا بالعماء
كم من روائع في الحياة تنرو لنا لكنها عجزت بأن تتكلما..


_منقول الى روعته .._

----------

